# No sound in headphones



## grimgent (Oct 19, 2014)

I'm using an HP Pavilion Entertainment PC. I can't get sound through my headphone but I can through my speakers.


----------



## fonz (Oct 19, 2014)

People will probably need a wee bit more information than that.


----------



## grimgent (Oct 19, 2014)

Output from `dmesg | grep hda`:

```
hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdacc1: <IDT 92HD75BX HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <IDT 92HD75BX Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdacc2: <Lucent/Agere Systems (0x1040) HDA CODEC> at cad 1 on hdac1
unknown: <Lucent/Agere Systems (0x1040) HDA CODEC Modem Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc2 (no driver attached)
hdac0: <ATI RV730 HDA Controller> mem 0xda010000-0xda013fff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci1
hdac1: <Intel 82801I HDA Controller> mem 0xda100000-0xda103fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdacc1: <IDT 92HD75BX HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <IDT 92HD75BX Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdacc2: <Lucent/Agere Systems (0x1040) HDA CODEC> at cad 1 on hdac1
unknown: <Lucent/Agere Systems (0x1040) HDA CODEC Modem Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc2 (no driver attached)
hdac0: <ATI RV730 HDA Controller> mem 0xda010000-0xda013fff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci1
hdac1: <Intel 82801I HDA Controller> mem 0xda100000-0xda103fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdacc1: <IDT 92HD75BX HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <IDT 92HD75BX Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdacc2: <Lucent/Agere Systems (0x1040) HDA CODEC> at cad 1 on hdac1
unknown: <Lucent/Agere Systems (0x1040) HDA CODEC Modem Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc2 (no driver attached)
hdac0: <ATI RV730 HDA Controller> mem 0xda010000-0xda013fff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci1
hdac1: <Intel 82801I HDA Controller> mem 0xda100000-0xda103fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdacc1: <IDT 92HD75BX HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <IDT 92HD75BX Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdacc2: <Lucent/Agere Systems (0x1040) HDA CODEC> at cad 1 on hdac1
unknown: <Lucent/Agere Systems (0x1040) HDA CODEC Modem Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc2 (no driver attached)
hdac0: <ATI RV730 HDA Controller> mem 0xda010000-0xda013fff irq 17 at device 0.1 on pci1
hdac1: <Intel 82801I HDA Controller> mem 0xda100000-0xda103fff irq 22 at device 27.0 on pci0
hdacc0: <ATI R6xx HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac0
hdaa0: <ATI R6xx Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc0
hdacc1: <IDT 92HD75BX HDA CODEC> at cad 0 on hdac1
hdaa1: <IDT 92HD75BX Audio Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc1
hdacc2: <Lucent/Agere Systems (0x1040) HDA CODEC> at cad 1 on hdac1
unknown: <Lucent/Agere Systems (0x1040) HDA CODEC Modem Function Group> at nid 1 on hdacc2 (no driver attached)
```

Output from `cat /dev/sndstat`:

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm1: <IDT 92HD75BX (Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm2: <IDT 92HD75BX (Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm3: <IDT 92HD75BX (Front Digital)> (play)
```


----------



## abishai (Oct 19, 2014)

OSS is well known to have problems with jack sense for some devices. You can try to change the default device with `sysctl hw.snd.default_unit=xx` or check if your device is not muted with the `mixer` command.


----------



## grimgent (Oct 19, 2014)

Here is the output of /dev/sndstat:

```
Installed devices:
pcm0: <ATI R6xx (HDMI)> (play)
pcm1: <IDT 92HD75BX (Analog)> (play/rec) default
pcm2: <IDT 92HD75BX (Analog)> (play/rec)
pcm3: <IDT 92HD75BX (Front Digital)> (play)
```

Here is the output of `mixer`:

```
Mixer vol      is currently set to  54:54
Mixer pcm      is currently set to 100:100
Mixer speaker  is currently set to 100:100
Mixer mic      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer mix      is currently set to   0:0
Mixer rec      is currently set to  80:80
```


----------



## grimgent (Oct 19, 2014)

I tried each of the pcm options and none of them brought sound to my headphones.


----------



## cuq (Oct 22, 2014)

I had the same problem a few days ago after using Windows for a few minutes. I have an HP EliteBook and can boot both: FreeBSD and Windows. The solution (I don't know why) was to boot in Windows again and kind of reset the audio there. Then I booted into FreeBSD and everything was back to normal. I hope this helps.


----------



## grimgent (Oct 23, 2014)

cuq said:


> I had the same problem a few days ago after using Windows for a few minutes. I have an HP EliteBook and can boot both: FreeBSD and Windows. The solution (I don't know why) was to boot in Windows again and kind of reset the audio there. Then I booted into FreeBSD and everything was back to normal. I hope this helps.


I no longer have Windows installed. Thanks anyway.


----------



## fernandel (Oct 26, 2014)

Try with gpio settings: https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/cirus-logic-cs4206.42076/.


----------



## oops (Nov 2, 2014)

Try the misc bit if jack detection on the headphone pin is broken:

```
$ sysctl dev.hdac.1.pindump=1
dev.hdac.1.pindump: 0 -> 0

$ dmesg | fgrep -i headphone
hdaa1: 29 0221411f 1  15 Headphones  Jack  1/8  Front  Green  1

$ echo hint.hdaa.1.nid29.config=\"misc=1\" >>/boot/loader.conf

$ reboot

$ dmesg | fgrep nid\ 29
hdaa1: No presence detection support at nid 29
```
And the explanation:


			
				snd_hda(4) said:
			
		

> The sequence number 15 has a special meaning for output associations. Output pins with this number and device type "Headphones" will duplicate (with automatic mute if jack detection is supported) the first pin in that association.
> ...
> misc   Misc bits. Can be specified as a number from 0 to 15. Bit 0 has a special meaning. When set it means that jack detection is not implemented in hardware.


----------



## grimgent (Dec 31, 2014)

`dmesg | fgrep -i headphone` returns nothing.


----------



## (B)(S)mart(D)mon (Sep 7, 2016)

I hope it is not too late, but you could try the following:
Edit /etc/sysctl.conf adding:

```
hw.snd.default_auto=1
```


----------

